# Proposta per L'amministratore supremo



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

Tempo fa lanciai un'idea. poi il post andò in vacca, come succederà anche a questo ( :carneval.
Perché non istituire, come si faceva nel vecchissimo Forum di Tradimento, il personaggio del mese? O quello del bimestre se tra un mese e l'altro passa troppo poco tempo. 
Eletto dagli iscritti (ognuno può votare 5 personaggi in ordine di preferenza e vengono dati i relativi punti), poi si fa la somma e chi totalizza il punteggio più alto viene incoronato personaggio del mese.
Sarebbe bello fare anche una piccola bacheca nella home page del sito o del Forum con i vari personaggi eletti e la relativa gif, ispirata al nick o alle preferenze del personaggio stesso (magari ascoltando proprio le sue richieste).

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tempo fa lanciai un'idea. poi il post andò in vacca, come succederà anche a questo ( :carneval.
> Perché non istituire, *come si faceva nel vecchissimo Forum di Tradimento*, il personaggio del mese? O quello del bimestre se tra un mese e l'altro passa troppo poco tempo.
> Eletto dagli iscritti (ognuno può votare 5 personaggi in ordine di preferenza e vengono dati i relativi punti), poi si fa la somma e chi totalizza il punteggio più alto viene incoronato personaggio del mese.
> Sarebbe bello fare anche una piccola bacheca nella home page del sito o del Forum con i vari personaggi eletti e la relativa gif, ispirata al nick o alle preferenze del personaggio stesso (magari ascoltando proprio le sue richieste).
> ...



Questa mi e' nuova  ... forse ti riferisci a Tradimento.it?  ... so che fece una brutta fine, fu chiuso dalla polizia postale, non so per quale motivo :mrgreen: .


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa mi e' nuova  ... forse ti riferisci a Tradimento.it?  ... so che fece una brutta fine, *fu chiuso dalla polizia postale*, non so per quale motivo :mrgreen: .


Cominciano le leggende. Tra un po' diranno che spacciavano droga 

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tempo fa lanciai un'idea. poi il post andò in vacca, come succederà anche a questo ( :carneval.
> Perché non istituire, come si faceva nel vecchissimo Forum di Tradimento, il personaggio del mese? O quello del bimestre se tra un mese e l'altro passa troppo poco tempo.
> Eletto dagli iscritti (ognuno può votare 5 personaggi in ordine di preferenza e vengono dati i relativi punti), poi si fa la somma e chi totalizza il punteggio più alto viene incoronato personaggio del mese.
> Sarebbe bello fare anche una piccola bacheca nella home page del sito o del Forum con i vari personaggi eletti e la relativa gif, ispirata al nick o alle preferenze del personaggio stesso (magari ascoltando proprio le sue richieste).
> ...


 Ficooooooooooooo si si si mi piace questa cosa! 
And the winner is.......... :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cominciano le leggende. Tra un po' diranno che spacciavano droga
> 
> Buscopann


Seriamente  perche' chiusero quel sito?


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Seriamente  perche' chiusero quel sito?


Perché l'azienda che era proprietaria del sito non ritenne più che fosse utile e remunerativo investirci.
Quesl sito era anche una discreta fonte di guadagno all'inizio per chi lo gestiva. Tanto è vero che ogni tanto cercavano personaggi disposti ad andare in radio e in tv, sotto anonimato, a parlare delle proprie esperienze. 
Col tempo l'amministrazione era sempre più latitante, gli aggiornamenti sempre meno frequenti (era un vecchio forum con aggiornamenti non in tempo reale). La redazione lo tenne vivo per qualche mese solo per volontà loro, senza percepire più una lira di stipendio e poi l'amministrazione chiuse il dominio.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché l'azienda che era proprietaria del sito non ritenne più che fosse utile e remunerativo investirci.
> Quesl sito era anche una discreta fonte di guadagno all'inizio per chi lo gestiva. Tanto è vero che ogni tanto cercavano personaggi disposti ad andare in radio e in tv, sotto anonimato, a parlare delle proprie esperienze.
> Col tempo l'amministrazione era sempre più latitante, gli aggiornamenti sempre meno frequenti (era un vecchio forum con aggiornamenti non in tempo reale). La redazione lo tenne vivo per qualche mese solo per volontà loro, senza percepire più una lira di stipendio e poi l'amministrazione chiuse il dominio.
> 
> Buscopann



... e cosa ci azzecca la polizia postale in tutto questo  ricordo che lo frequentava di tanto in tanto anche FA, l'ideatore di questo Tradimento


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e cosa ci azzecca la polizia postale in tutto questo  ricordo che lo frequentava di tanto in tanto anche FA, l'ideatore di questo Tradimento


Io la storia della polizia postale non l'avevo mai sentita.  può darsi che magari abbiano ricevuto qualche denuncia da qualche utente (sto ipotizzando), ma sta storia con la chiusura del sito non ha nulla a che fare. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e cosa ci azzecca la polizia postale in tutto questo  ricordo che lo frequentava di tanto in tanto anche FA, l'ideatore di questo Tradimento


Ci sono diversi utenti qui oltre a me e a FA che frequentavano quel sito. Non tocca a me dire chi fossero, lo diranno loro se ne hanno voglia.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io la storia della polizia postale non l'avevo mai sentita.  può darsi che magari abbiano ricevuto qualche denuncia da qualche utente (*sto ipotizzando*), ma sta storia con la chiusura del sito non ha nulla a che fare.
> 
> Buscopann


Ipotizzi bene.

Io l'ho letta tempo fa, si diceva che erano scattate denunce da alcuni utenti che avevano combinato dei casini sulla privacy di altri ... c'e' anche questo ch'e' girato nella rete: http://forum.cosenascoste.com/off-topic/26067-tradimento-risponde-lhacker-accusato.html


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi utenti qui oltre a me e a FA che frequentavano quel sito. Non tocca a me dire chi fossero, lo diranno loro se ne hanno voglia.
> 
> Buscopann


Io su insistenza di FA ci sono entrata un paio di volte insieme a Stoner, allora stavo sempre in DOL.


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi utenti qui oltre a me e a FA che frequentavano quel sito. Non tocca a me dire chi fossero, lo diranno loro se ne hanno voglia.
> 
> Buscopann


Eccomi, sotto mentite spoglie.

Io ne so meno di tutti, ricordo però che ci fù qualcosa di più serio che di semplici problemi amministrativi.

Forse sbaglio.


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tempo fa lanciai un'idea. poi il post andò in vacca, come succederà anche a questo ( :carneval.
> Perché non istituire, come si faceva nel vecchissimo Forum di Tradimento, il personaggio del mese? O quello del bimestre se tra un mese e l'altro passa troppo poco tempo.
> Eletto dagli iscritti (ognuno può votare 5 personaggi in ordine di preferenza e vengono dati i relativi punti), poi si fa la somma e chi totalizza il punteggio più alto viene incoronato personaggio del mese.
> Sarebbe bello fare anche una piccola bacheca nella home page del sito o del Forum con i vari personaggi eletti e la relativa gif, ispirata al nick o alle preferenze del personaggio stesso (magari ascoltando proprio le sue richieste).
> ...


Me gusta...aggiungiamo anche un'intervista all'eletto/a?


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Eccomi, sotto mentite spoglie*.
> 
> Io ne so meno di tutti però, ricordo però che ci fù qualcosa di più serio che di semplici problemi amministrativi.
> 
> Forse sbaglio.


 in incognito.... :scared::scared:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Eccomi, sotto mentite spoglie.
> 
> Io ne so meno di tutti però, ricordo però che ci fù qualcosa di più serio che di semplici problemi amministrativi.
> 
> Forse sbaglio.



Ma guarda un po :cooldue: chi l'avrebbe mai detto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po :cooldue: chi l'avrebbe mai detto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Guarda che io sono più veterano di te....te l'avevo detto...


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io la storia della polizia postale non l'avevo mai sentita. può darsi che magari abbiano ricevuto qualche denuncia da qualche utente (sto ipotizzando), ma sta storia con la chiusura del sito non ha nulla a che fare.
> 
> Buscopann


 riguardava ...come caspita si chiamava il fotografo del salento...che la redazione infamò arrivando all'accusa di pedofilia .
c'era un processo anche ai tempi di metropolis per questa cosa


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

*COMUNQUE:*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwhYkB2fTDI​


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono più veterano di te....te l'avevo detto...



Vedo ... hai bazzicato parecchi posti eh


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> riguardava ...come caspita si chiamava il fotografo del salento...che la redazione infamò arrivando all'accusa di *pedofilia* .
> c'era un processo anche ai tempi di metropolis per questa cosa



   pure


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedo ... hai bazzicato parecchi posti eh


No Marì, non sono vizioso io.

Mi sono fatto un periodo di terapia solo su tradimento.it


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

everyman...mi è venuto in mente...a me era simpatico


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> pure


 non era vero, marì.
hanno pubblicato l'accusa e mai la smentita che ci fu


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> No Marì, non sono vizioso io.
> 
> Mi sono fatto un periodo di *terapia* solo su tradimento.it



D'urto? :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> everyman...mi è venuto in mente...a me era simpatico


Come si chiamava quello che scriveva con toni Medievali?
Un po' come fa Rabarbaro per impronta.


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non era vero, marì.
> hanno pubblicato l'accusa e mai la smentita che ci fu



Come spesso accade


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Come si chiamava quello che scriveva con toni Medievali?
> Un po' come fa Rabarbaro per impronta.


 Capitan Uncino....e ludovica la ricordi?


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> Capitan Uncino....e ludovica la ricordi?


Siiiii.....Capitan Uncino.

Ludovica no.

Scassapalle?


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> Capitan Uncino....e ludovica la ricordi?





dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Siiiii.....Capitan Uncino.
> 
> Ludovica no.
> 
> Scassapalle?



Se non sbaglio c'era anche Oscuro


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Siiiii.....Capitan Uncino.
> 
> Ludovica no.
> 
> Scassapalle?


 per nulla


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio c'era anche Oscuro


Marì, lo famo il raduno de no' artri ?:rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per nulla


Eppure si dava da fare ricordo, ma come vedi ognuno ricorda i suoi.

C'era Bruja, andavamo d'accordo.


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, lo famo il raduno de no' artri ?:rotfl:


 Asociali :ar::ar::ar::ar::ar:


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, lo famo il raduno de no' artri ?:rotfl:




PUSSA VIA!!!

Manco morta :mrgreen: ... ne ho fatto uno in DOL  mi e' bastato.


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> PUSSA VIA!!!
> 
> Manco morta :mrgreen: ... ne ho fatto uno in DOL  mi e' bastato.


Dai, c'ho un amico autista della croce rossa....ti faccio venire a prendere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dai, c'ho un amico autista della croce rossa....ti faccio venire a prendere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dici che sono da ricovero  ... coatto? 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


PS Io poi viaggio Solo in aereo  :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Asociali :ar::ar::ar::ar::ar:


Uueeeè, torna de la te....


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Eppure si dava da fare ricordo, ma come vedi ognuno ricorda i suoi.
> 
> C'era Bruja, andavamo d'accordo.


 dimmene uno che non vada d'accordo con bruja


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimmene uno che non vada d'accordo con bruja


Questo è vero...andava via nel momento in cui io entravo in questo forum...

Purtroppo per certe cose non ho memoria e non ricordo altri nomi...al momento...


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> riguardava ...come caspita si chiamava il fotografo del salento...che la redazione infamò arrivando all'accusa di pedofilia .
> c'era un processo anche ai tempi di metropolis per questa cosa


Si chiamava Every Man. Era esperto di computer e mise fuori uso il server di tradimento.
Quella vicenda in effetti andò avanti per vie legali, ma non c'entrava assolutamente nulla con la chiusura del sito.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, lo famo il raduno de no' artri ?:rotfl:


Ma tu chi eri? Sarai mica Every Man? :mexican:

Buscopann


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu chi eri? Sarai mica Every Man? :mexican:
> 
> Buscopann


Paura eh?
Ma no...io ti ricordo benissimo....ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si chiamava Every Man. Era esperto di computer e mise fuori uso il server di tradimento.
> Quella vicenda in effetti andò avanti per vie legali, *ma non c'entrava assolutamente nulla con la chiusura del sito.*
> 
> Buscopann


 vero, infatti non mi riferivo alla chiusura.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Questo è vero...andava via nel momento in cui io entravo in questo forum...
> 
> Purtroppo per certe cose non ho memoria e non ricordo altri nomi...al momento...


Priscilla, Arsenico, MdM, Dio, Stellina, Kattivella, Patatina, Trilly, Alex, Miki, ReginaDi Cuori, Pollon, PiccolaVenere, Sophia, il mitico Paperinik (Troppo lungoooooo!!) e altri che ora non mi vengono in mente neppure a me.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Paura eh?
> Ma no...io ti ricordo benissimo....ma quanti anni hai?


38. Son già passati 10 anni da allora

Buscopann


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Priscilla, Arsenico, MdM, Dio, Stellina, Kattivella, Patatina, Trilly, Alex, Miki, ReginaDi Cuori, Pollon, PiccolaVenere, Sophia, il mitico Paperinik (Troppo lungoooooo!!) e altri che ora non mi vengono in mente neppure a me.
> 
> Buscopann


Mi hai riacceso alcune lampadine, ma non li ricordo caratterialmente però...


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 38. Son già passati 10 anni da allora
> 
> Buscopann


E si, 10 anni più omeno.
Chissà perchè ti facevo più anziano di me. Ne ho 42.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Mi hai riacceso alcune lampadine, ma non li ricordo caratterialmente però...


Se ti interessa, Dio ha scritto anche un libro che parla di quel periodo e in alcuni suoi capitoli ci sono interi thread di quel sito, copiati pari pari.
Si intitola "ti ho scritto una mail" e lui scrive col nome d'arte di Andy Ben

Buscopann


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se ti interessa, Dio ha scritto anche un libro che parla di quel periodo e in alcuni suoi capitoli ci sono interi thread di quel sito, copiati pari pari.
> Si intitola "ti ho scritto una mail" e lui scrive col nome d'arte di Andy Ben
> 
> Buscopann


Perchè no?!

Si trova facilmente? Poi cerco...


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

Il capo non risponde. Fa finta di non leggere 

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il capo non risponde. Fa finta di non leggere
> 
> Buscopann


 già....però l'idea non è male! dai Admin dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> già....però l'idea non è male! dai Admin dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:mrgreen:


Co' l'aria che tira in Italy, se ne sara' ritornato in Cermania...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Co' l'aria che tira in Italy, se ne sara' ritornato in Cermania...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 se cossi fosse ha fatto bene!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Co' l'aria che tira in Italy, se ne sara' ritornato in Cermania...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
Aspetta Financial Times.....scrive ora che abbiamo un paura inutile....in genere quello che scrivono le teste di cazzo inglesi serve...stiamo a vedere


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

forse bingo.....siamo a -2 era partita a -4% toccatevi...forse.....forse


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> forse bingo.....siamo a -2 era partita a -4% toccatevi...forse.....forse


Guarda che devi cagarti sotto di piu' per gli interessi che devi offrire per invogliare a comprarti i titoli di stato...

e questi pezzi di merda guadagnano sulla discesa...

abbiamo superato il 6% e ti ricordo che Irlanda, Grecia e Portogallo so' andati a gambe all'aria quando hanno raggiunto il 7%, perche' la bce raggiunto quel tasso impone misure drastiche per dare prestiti...

il rally e' solo all'inizio...

tra qualche giorno secondo me piomberanno i bancomat e ci sara' l'esercito davanti alla banche per non farti prelevare...

grazie Zilvio...il miglior PdC in 150 anni di storia patria..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2011)

*Mary*

No ,oscuro ancora non c'era.....scrissi un paio di volte...sul vecchio tradimento.it per difendermi da accuse infamanti di una bimba che non voleva crescere....e ricordo bene....che tutti tranne Capitan Uncino si coalizzarono con quella demente....dando per certo ciò che scriveva....!Un paio di anni dopo conosciuto l'elemento si scusarono.....all'epoca Oscuro era Leone......:rotfl::rotfl:compresa brujia e danilo......!!Che sock scoprire che lam tua vita privata è in un sito....e per di più parecchio mistificata....!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,oscuro ancora non c'era.....scrissi un paio di volte...sul vecchio tradimento.it per difendermi da accuse infamanti di una bimba che non voleva crescere....e ricordo bene....che tutti tranne Capitan Uncino si coalizzarono con quella demente....dando per certo ciò che scriveva....!Un paio di anni dopo conosciuto l'elemento si scusarono.....all'epoca Oscuro era Leone......:rotfl::rotfl:compresa brujia e danilo......!!*Che sock scoprire che lam tua vita privata è in un sito....e per di più parecchio mistificata.*...!!


Beh e' facilmente risolvibile la cosa pero'...

basta non postarla...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che devi cagarti sotto di piu' per gli interessi che devi offrire per invogliare a comprarti i titoli di stato...
> 
> e questi pezzi di merda guadagnano sulla discesa...
> 
> ...


 
levati il paraocchi....comodo solo colpa di Silvio.....invece quando c'era mortadella andava tutto bene vero???


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> levati il paraocchi....comodo solo colpa di Silvio.....invece quando c'era mortadella andava tutto bene vero???


Eh gia'....

il debito si riduceva e si stimolava l'economia con il cuneo fiscale, detassazione degli utili reinvestiti, lenzuolate di Bersani, varie ed eventuali...

Con i tuoi invece il debito esplode e nisba stimoli all'economia perche' al nano interessano solo i cazzi suoi e poi noi si deve rimetterci na' pezza facendo sempre i cattivi che tassano mentre il nano non mette mai le mani nelle tasche..:rotfl:.. ed i cazzoni abboccano...:rotfl:

a sto giro il casino ve lo ciucciate tutto fino in fondo...ve lo smazzate da soli cosi' ve divertite da pazzi con il cetriolone infilato per il culo...

eccheccazzo...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh e' facilmente risolvibile la cosa pero'...
> 
> basta non postarla...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma mica l'aveva postata lui se non ho capito male


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> levati il paraocchi....comodo solo colpa di Silvio.....invece quando c'era mortadella andava tutto bene vero???


ma levateli tu

non dico che andasse meglio
ma meno peggio, sì


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Eh gia'....
> 
> il debito si riduceva e si stimolava l'economia con il cuneo fiscale, detassazione degli utili reinvestiti, lenzuolate di Bersani, varie ed eventuali...
> 
> ...


magra consolazione

il culo è di tutti


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma mica l'aveva postata lui se non ho capito male


Infatti il consiglio era indirizzato a chi fa ste cappellate non restando al limite anonimissimo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2011)

*Appunto*

Appunto...fu la mia lei.....chiaramente omenttendo tante cose interessanti....!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magra consolazione
> 
> il culo è di tutti


beh il popolo italico ha bisogno di un'altra super inculata tipo il ventennio fascista....

nessuna pieta' specialmente con i loro complici imbecilli liberisti col culo degli altri e comunisti quando stanno nella merda fino alla bocca come adesso......

a me nun me ne fotte un chez...

so' troppo stupidi per vivere...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> levati il paraocchi....comodo solo colpa di Silvio.....invece quando c'era mortadella andava tutto bene vero???


Diciamo che se Silvio avesse perso meno tempo dietro alle fighette e ai suoi casini legali e si fosse impegnato a fare il suo lavoro magari non saremmo proprio alla frutta, ecco.

Dico, ma avete ancora il coraggio di parlare? Io mi tapperei la bocca.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Diciamo che se Silvio avesse perso meno tempo dietro alle fighette e ai suoi casini legali e si fosse impegnato a fare il suo lavoro magari non saremmo proprio alla frutta, ecco.
> 
> Dico, ma avete ancora il coraggio di parlare? Io mi tapperei la bocca.


So' 4 giorni che nun se vede tanto che e' stato allertato Chi l'ha visto?....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che decerebrati...falliti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2011)

*Dai*

Dai ragazzi non ne facciamo una questione di destra o sinistra...perchè a questi signori di destra o sinistra non frega nulla....!Questa classe politica è ciò che meritiamo perchè siamo un popolo di coioni.....!Chi verrà dopo sto coione di Zio silvio....non sarà meglio...dobbiam prima cambiare noi italiani....!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi non ne facciamo una questione di destra o sinistra...perchè a questi signori di destra o sinistra non frega nulla....!Questa classe politica è ciò che meritiamo perchè siamo un popolo di coioni.....!Chi verrà dopo sto coione di Zio silvio....non sarà meglio...dobbiam prima cambiare noi italiani....!!


Ti sbagli alla grandissima....

siamo sotto attacco ed hanno gioco facile perche' non c'e' un governo....

il nano per 3 anni ha negato la crisi spacciandola solo per psicologica e nun ha fatto un cazzo mentre gli altri che contano si sono mossi per tamponarla...

non lo giustificare tra le righe anche tu, perche' il nano era praticamente un fallito prima di entrare in politica e rischiava pure la galera....

oltre che farsi solo i cazzi suoi questo non ha fatto....

anche paperino sarebbe stato mejo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2011)

*Azz*

Io giustificarlo?Mi vergogno di averlo votato......che cazzo dici?gli auguro tutto il male possibile...ma non mi venire a raccontare che dall'altra parte ci son brave persone perchè non ci crede nessuno.....!!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Diciamo che se Silvio avesse perso meno tempo dietro alle fighette e ai suoi casini legali e si fosse impegnato a fare il suo lavoro magari non saremmo proprio alla frutta, ecco.
> 
> Dico, ma avete ancora il coraggio di parlare? Io mi tapperei la bocca.


 
Sole forse sei troppa giovane....ti racconto io dei governi Dc-Psi-Pli-Pri e dei miliardi di lire rubati.....Fanfani...Craxi....Rumor....Andreotti....La Malfa...il debito pubblico era enorme gia'allora...non dico che Silvio sia stato bravissimo..ma non c'era piu'niente da fare
Poi tu sei di parte e scrivi di conseguenza....io lo sono ma ancge obbiettivo,,,Bersani e Letta avevano lavorato bene...Visco forse meglio di Tremonti...non mi vergogno a dirlo


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io giustificarlo?Mi vergogno di averlo votato......che cazzo dici?gli auguro tutto il male possibile...ma non mi venire a raccontare che dall'altra parte ci son brave persone perchè non ci crede nessuno.....!!:up:


 
Amico loro sono cosi'...sono gli ultimi....ho tanti amici Pd,qui'vince con il 60%,e tutti sono stufi,sanno che gli errori stanno da entrambe le parti,
I nostri amici qua'no....per loro esiste il Partito...fine.
Ricordi??Anni fa'Di Pietro fu'imposto in Toscana e vinse...Fini disse...voterebbero anche il cane di Fassino se il Partito lo''consiglia''e loro sono cosi'..


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io giustificarlo?Mi vergogno di averlo votato......che cazzo dici?gli auguro tutto il male possibile...ma non mi venire a raccontare che dall'altra parte ci son brave persone perchè non ci crede nessuno.....!!:up:


Oscu' hai aperto gli occhi troppo tardi perche' prima evidentemente te conveniva...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque a maneggiare la farina ci s'infarina pero' un parlamento di 60 pregiudicati tutti praticamente PDL nun s'era mai visto...

che ci siano puttane e mafiosi sugli scranni, non ve lo perdonero' mai...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sole forse sei troppa giovane....ti racconto io dei governi Dc-Psi-Pli-Pri e dei miliardi di lire rubati.....Fanfani...Craxi....Rumor....Andreotti....La Malfa...il debito pubblico era enorme gia'allora...non dico che Silvio sia stato bravissimo..ma non c'era piu'niente da fare
> Poi tu sei di parte e scrivi di conseguenza....*io lo sono ma ancge obbiettivo,,,Bersani e Letta avevano lavorato bene...Visco forse meglio di Tremonti...non mi vergogno a dirlo*


e perche' hai sparato le cazzate di prima allora?

boh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico loro sono cosi'...sono gli ultimi....ho tanti amici Pd,qui'vince con il 60%,e tutti sono stufi,sanno che gli errori stanno da entrambe le parti,
> I nostri amici qua'no....per loro esiste il Partito...fine.
> Ricordi??Anni fa'Di Pietro fu'imposto in Toscana e vinse...Fini disse...voterebbero anche il cane di Fassino se il Partito lo''consiglia''e loro sono cosi'..


Ottimo....votare per un Di Pietro o per un Dell'Utri o Cuffaro, quando se poteva, per te e' lo stesso?

ma me domando che cazzo ce perdo affa' tempo a parla' con i deficienti...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sole forse sei troppa giovane....ti racconto io dei governi Dc-Psi-Pli-Pri e dei miliardi di lire rubati.....Fanfani...Craxi....Rumor....Andreotti....La Malfa...il debito pubblico era enorme gia'allora...non dico che Silvio sia stato bravissimo..ma non c'era piu'niente da fare
> Poi tu sei di parte e scrivi di conseguenza....io lo sono ma ancge obbiettivo,,,Bersani e Letta avevano lavorato bene...Visco forse meglio di Tremonti...non mi vergogno a dirlo


Non sono così giovane da non saper valutare l'operato di un governo.

La cosa disgustosa, a mio avviso, è che in un momento di crisi, in cui l'atteggiamento avrebbe dovuto essere quello di massimo impegno e serietà, al di là degli esiti, l'unica preoccupazione di queste persone è stata quella di fare della volgarità lo sport nazionale, intaccando le istituzioni, creando conflitti e lavorando solo per interessi personali.

Sono di parte, sempre stata, lo ammetto, ma credimi che avrei preferito il governo di una buona destra, piuttosto che questo minestrone annacquato che chissà per quanto ci rimarrà sullo stomaco.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono così giovane da non saper valutare l'operato di un governo.
> 
> La cosa disgustosa, a mio avviso, è che in un momento di crisi, in cui l'atteggiamento avrebbe dovuto essere quello di massimo impegno e serietà, al di là degli esiti, l'unica preoccupazione di queste persone è stata quella di fare della volgarità lo sport nazionale, intaccando le istituzioni, creando conflitti e lavorando solo per interessi personali.
> 
> Sono di parte, sempre stata, lo ammetto, ma credimi che avrei preferito il governo di una buona destra, piuttosto che questo minestrone annacquato che chissà per quanto ci rimarrà sullo stomaco.


Sfondi una porta aperta..stamattina via email ho parlato con una carissimo amico,lui per dirla tutta ha foto in camicia nera,e comunque eravamo missini sfegatati...35 anni fa'....
Be'abbiamo concordato che Silvio dovrebbe andarsene a fan culo, econ lui tutti i vecchi politici....e siccome non siamo per fortuna indigenti...che Visco,che paura ...allora,era acqua di rose rispetto a Tremonti...che non sopportiamo piu'.Neanche noi.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2011)

*UE', E NON SE NE SALVA UNO* 











:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:  .​


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi non ne facciamo una questione di destra o sinistra...perchè a questi signori di destra o sinistra non frega nulla....!Questa classe politica è ciò che meritiamo perchè siamo un popolo di coioni.....!Chi verrà dopo sto coione di Zio silvio....non sarà meglio...*dobbiam prima cambiare noi italiani.*...!!


Meno male che qualcuno lo dice. Anche perchè la classe politica non è che l'abbiamo importata dal Burkina Faso.....sono italiani d'Italia, nati in Italia da genitori Italiani, sonto stati studenti che studiavano in Università Italiane e la testa purtroppo non ce l'hanno dove ce la dovrebbero avere, e cioè sulle spalle. Punto, punto e virgola, due punti.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,oscuro ancora non c'era.....scrissi un paio di volte...sul vecchio tradimento.it per difendermi da accuse infamanti di una bimba che non voleva crescere....e ricordo bene....che tutti tranne Capitan Uncino si coalizzarono con quella demente....dando per certo ciò che scriveva....!Un paio di anni dopo conosciuto l'elemento si scusarono.....all'epoca Oscuro era *Leone*......:rotfl::rotfl:compresa brujia e danilo......!!Che sock scoprire che lam tua vita privata è in un sito....e per di più parecchio mistificata....!!



Lo so, :yes: ne avevamo gia' parlato.


----------



## Sole (12 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcuno lo dice. Anche perchè la classe politica non è che l'abbiamo importata dal Burkina Faso.....sono italiani d'Italia, nati in Italia da genitori Italiani, sonto stati studenti che studiavano in Università Italiane e la testa purtroppo non ce l'hanno dove ce la dovrebbero avere, e cioè sulle spalle. Punto, punto e virgola, due punti.


Ho capito. Ma è troppo facile adesso dire che è colpa degli italiani.
Soprattutto se lo si ha votato, questo governo.

D'accordo sulla classe politica, ma se ricopro un ruolo di responsabilità e fallisco, in qualunque lavoro, me ne torno a casa con la coda tra gambe e sparisco. In qualunque lavoro tranne quello di governare l'Italia.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma è troppo facile adesso dire che è colpa degli italiani.
> Soprattutto se lo si ha votato, questo governo.
> 
> D'accordo sulla classe politica, ma se ricopro un ruolo di responsabilità e fallisco, in qualunque lavoro, me ne torno a casa con la coda tra gambe e sparisco. In qualunque lavoro tranne quello di governare l'Italia.


Sul rosso penso non ci sia nulla da discutere, siamo tutti d'accordo credo.

Sole, la classe politica di un paese è lo specchio del paese stesso e del popolo di quel paese. Non ci sono santi.

Se in 50 anni siamo riusciti a produrre solo dei fetenti qualche domanda dovremmo cominciare a farcela. La colpa non può essere sempre di quell'entità astratta che risponde al nome "ALTRI".


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2011)

*Uno a caso*



Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma è troppo facile adesso dire che è colpa degli italiani.
> Soprattutto se lo si ha votato, questo governo.
> 
> D'accordo sulla classe politica, *ma se ricopro un ruolo di responsabilità e fallisco, in qualunque lavoro, me ne torno a casa con la coda tra gambe e sparisco. In qualunque lavoro tranne quello di governare l'Italia.*



Appunto  qui da noi li facciamo ministri (associazione mafiosa), e quel rimbambito del presidente firma pure il mandato:
http://www3.lastampa.it/politica/sezioni/articolo/lstp/410799/

:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2011)

*Tanto per cambiare ...*

... abbiamo stravolto anche questo 3d ... scusa Buscopan :umile:



:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *So' 4 giorni che nun se vede tanto che e' stato allertato Chi l'ha visto?....
> *
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



... e' stato impegnato a raccogliere i soldi per la Mondadori 

*Ghedini: "Fininvest pagherà
Nessuna ipotesi di legge"*



l'articolo continua:
http://www.repubblica.it/economia/2011/07/12/news/lodo_mondadori_12_luglio-19020068/?ref=HRER1-1


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

Il post era una richiesta per celebrare il "personaggio del mese". Si è arrivati a parlare di politica, Ghedini, Berlusconi ecc.
Sapevo che il post sarebbe andato in vacca. Ma riuscite sempre a sorprendermi sul "come" :carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

Me conveniva?MA oggi che hai?Che è il festival della cazzata è nessuno mi ha avvisato?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me conveniva?MA oggi che hai?*Che è il festival della cazzata* è nessuno mi ha avvisato?:rotfl::rotfl:



OK, sparane una dai :mrgreen: .


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2011)

*Ok*

Per ora bastano quelle de stermi......:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per ora bastano quelle de stermi......:rotfl:



... e' uscito  e' fuori sede :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (12 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il post era una richiesta per celebrare il "personaggio del mese". Si è arrivati a parlare di politica, Ghedini, Berlusconi ecc.
> Sapevo che il post sarebbe andato in vacca. Ma riuscite sempre a sorprendermi sul "come" :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ti chiedo scusa, Buscopann. Di solito sto più attenta, ma su certe tematiche non sono lucida, soprattutto in questo momento difficile.

Scusa.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa, Buscopann. Di solito sto più attenta, ma su certe tematiche non sono lucida, soprattutto in questo momento difficile.
> 
> Scusa.


Ma io ci ridevo. Non ti preoccupare. E' solo un post 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (12 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimmene uno che non vada d'accordo con bruja


Beh qualcuno c'era... Sto zitta che è meglio va.


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh qualcuno c'era... Sto zitta che è meglio va.


Chissà chi eri al tempo.
Non lo voglio sapere perchè non ti dirò chi ero io.


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh qualcuno c'era... Sto zitta che è meglio va.


 l'admin :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tempo fa lanciai un'idea. poi il post andò in vacca, come succederà anche a questo ( :carneval.
> Perché non istituire, come si faceva nel vecchissimo Forum di Tradimento, il personaggio del mese? O quello del bimestre se tra un mese e l'altro passa troppo poco tempo.
> Eletto dagli iscritti (ognuno può votare 5 personaggi in ordine di preferenza e vengono dati i relativi punti), poi si fa la somma e chi totalizza il punteggio più alto viene incoronato personaggio del mese.
> Sarebbe bello fare anche una piccola bacheca nella home page del sito o del Forum con i vari personaggi eletti e la relativa gif, ispirata al nick o alle preferenze del personaggio stesso (magari ascoltando proprio le sue richieste).
> ...


Ci ho pensato su...penso che la vetrina di questo forum, una volta opportunamente rinnovata aprirà nuove frontiere...come è giusto che sia...
E ritengo questa tua, un'idea molto bella!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2011)




----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


>


 
si ma fallo......


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2011)

*Son d'accordo*

Si.....però rivendico....i titoli ed i trofei passati...quelli di oscuro contro tutti.......rivoglio il tricolore 2008..2009....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il post era una richiesta per celebrare il "personaggio del mese". Si è arrivati a parlare di politica, Ghedini, Berlusconi ecc.
> Sapevo che il post sarebbe andato in vacca. Ma riuscite sempre a sorprendermi sul "come" :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann




Hahahahahahah!!!!

Secondo me il personaggio del mese è a scadenze troppo ravvicinate.

Mi piacerebbe invece l'elezione che ha fatto Kid l'hanno scorso magari a scadenza semestrale...

Era bellissima, l'hai vista!!!

E nota che io ho vinto il titolo di best demotivational nick!!!


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahahah!!!!
> 
> Secondo me il personaggio del mese è a scadenze troppo ravvicinate.
> 
> ...


Nausicaa invece a me è sempre piaciuto un casino. E' uno succoso frullato di cultura e femminilità. 
Se tu hai vinto il best demotivotional nick, che premio dovremmo dare a quelle che entrano come "Disperata 68" "Incasinata 74"  "Rovinata 56"...però...ora che ci penso..potremmo giocarceli al lotto..sai mai che si vince qualcosa

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


>


Ho capito..è il sorriso di circostanza..come quando al colloquio di lavoro ti dicono "le faremo sapere" 

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nausicaa invece a me è sempre piaciuto un casino. E' uno succoso frullato di cultura e femminilità.
> Se tu hai vinto il best demotivotional nick, che premio dovremmo dare a quelle che entrano come "Disperata 68" "Incasinata 74"  "Rovinata 56"...però...ora che ci penso..potremmo giocarceli al lotto..sai mai che si vince qualcosa
> 
> Buscopann



Forse tu ti sei perso il mio 3d "Nausicaa è Senzasperanze" in cui festeggiavo il cambio di nick  Da lì la mia firma *EX* best demotivational nick 

Succoso frullato di cultura e femminilità... Busco, posso metterlo come utente? :mrgreen: Lo so che ti riferisci al nick, ma sai che goduria presentarsi così? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse tu ti sei perso il mio 3d "Nausicaa è Senzasperanze" in cui festeggiavo il cambio di nick  Da lì la mia firma *EX* best demotivational nick
> 
> Succoso frullato di cultura e femminilità... Busco, posso metterlo come utente? :mrgreen: Lo so che ti riferisci al nick, ma sai che goduria presentarsi così? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Beh..puoi sempre dire che è il tuo cognome :carneval:
Metti, metti pure :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..puoi sempre dire che è il tuo cognome :carneval:
> Metti, metti pure :up:
> 
> Buscopann



Troppo lungo peccato. Ho abbreviato con sfdcef :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Troppo lungo peccato. Ho abbreviato con sfdcef :mrgreen:



Non ho resistito, lo dovevo aggiungere!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (13 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho resistito, lo dovevo aggiungere!!!!


Bastava abbreviarlo in UTENTE SUCCOSO. Rendeva più che bene l'idea. Ora sembra che hai messo il tuo codice fiscale :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bastava abbreviarlo in UTENTE SUCCOSO. Rendeva più che bene l'idea. Ora sembra che hai messo il tuo codice fiscale :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ma no
è più bello per esteso


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bastava abbreviarlo in UTENTE SUCCOSO. Rendeva più che bene l'idea. Ora sembra che hai messo il tuo codice fiscale :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


O UTENTE CON LA CICCIA...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho capito..è il sorriso di circostanza..come quando al colloquio di lavoro ti dicono "le faremo sapere"
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


>


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Luglio 2011)

*Per Quibble*

Sono sempre stato contrariato dalla mancanza di moderazione attiva nel forum. Quella solitamente prevista.

Una volta dicesti che il forum è percorso da una sorta di automoderazione.

Non so se è cosi perchè ti fà comodo o perchè lo pensi veramente in base ad una tua filosofia.

Però comincio a condividerne la concezione. Perchè la moderazione si riesce ad esercitarla, personalmente credo i modi di ottenerla esistano, li intravedo. Una sorta di autoadattamento.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato contrariato dalla mancanza di moderazione attiva nel forum. Quella solitamente prevista.
> 
> Una volta dicesti che il forum è percorso da una sorta di automoderazione.
> 
> ...


Abbiamo percorso una strada lunga per arrivare a questo punto, dove la moderazione funziona. Non tanto per il sistema utilizzato ma perché ora c'è l'equilibrio "tecnico".

Ognuno è abbastanza forte per dire la sua, se vuole. Ma il modo è cambiato. Il reale potere sta nel saper fare, non nel fare.

Il sistema tecnico ha permesso di correggere chi non si è voluto adeguare alla linea comune del forum, linea scelta degli utenti stessi, senza che dovevo intervenire per mesi. Infatti è da mesi che _visito _il forum, mentre prima _intervenivo_.

Unica pecca del sistema era l'impossibilità di riconoscere con certezza l'origine degli utenti appena registrati. In questi mesi (con l'accettazione manuale degli appena iscritti) ho imparato che i disturbatori provenivano esclusivamente da Proxy, e così ho trovato anche la soluzione. Nel nuovo forum quindi si potrà liberalizzare molto, perché l'IP non è più un valore sconosciuto. E' diventato un distintivo che permette alle autorità di risalire al mittente in due secondi. E chi offende lo sa. Solo che finora non era possibile saperlo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Abbiamo percorso una strada lunga per arrivare a questo punto, dove la moderazione funziona. Non tanto per il sistema utilizzato ma perché ora c'è l'equilibrio "tecnico".
> 
> Ognuno è abbastanza forte per dire la sua, se vuole. Ma il modo è cambiato. Il reale potere sta nel saper fare, non nel fare.
> 
> ...


Mitico:up::up::up:


----------

